# Adyghe kueyej - Circassian Cheese



## yummyrecipe (Jun 6, 2007)

2 lt. fresh milk
2 or 3 cups yoghurt base water*
1 teespoon salt

Put the milk in a large pot. Heat it until near to boiling. Reduce heat and add yoghurt base water very slowly from edge of the pot and stir slowly. When a light green liquid occurs over the milk and small pellets in the milk, take the pellets to a cullender. Add the salt and press the pellets until they loss all water. Take the cheese to a plate and let it cool. 

This cheese can eat freshly or roll it with a clean cloth and wait it in a cool place for a few days until it gets dry like as gouda.

*You can make yoghurt base water from fresh yoghurt. Wait fresh yoghurt for a while outside of refrigerator -but DON'T let it be dated- and collect the light yellow water.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yummyrecipe, how is this served? Is it combined in savory dishes or eaten sweet (with honey, for example)?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

**You can make yoghurt base water from fresh yoghurt. Wait fresh yoghurt for a while outside of refrigerator -but DON'T let it be dated- and collect the light yellow water.*

Isn't that _whey?_

A quicker way to accumulate it is to put a paper towel in a 8" or so strainer and drop the yogurt in and set it over a bowl. In several hours - or overnight - you will get a lot more than what will just rise to the top of a container of yoghurt. You'll also have thickened yoghurt or "cheese" which is just right for Tzatsiki or a nice topping for fresh fruit with the addition of sugar, vanilla, and - what the heck - a little brandy or your favorite liqueur. :smoking:

A question- where does does any _green_ color come from in a mixture of milk and whey? You sure you didn't leave it out of the fridge "whey" too long? 

Mike

sorry


----------



## yummyrecipe (Jun 6, 2007)

Of course you may use it in savory dishes, also in breakfast. But i didn't try it sweet. If you want to try, just add very little amount salt and eat it fresh, don't let dry.

Maybe it can use in desserts, like as mascarpone.


----------



## yummyrecipe (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike,
I didn't know its name in English so I described it. Now I learned.

Green colour (very light) liquid comes from reaction between whey and milk. Also isn't whey coloured light yellow? So it is very normal.


----------

